# David Dickson on the apostasy of reverting to the Jewish ceremonies



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 4, 2022)

_Vers. 10._ We have an Altar, whereof they have no right to eat, which serve the Tabernacle.

_Reas._ 6. They that serve the Jewish Tabernacle after Christ’s coming, or they that pertinaciously cleave to Levitical Ceremonies, cannot be partakers of Christ, which is the thing signified to us by the Altar, and Sacrifices, and other Levitical shadows, and is the true body of them all: Therefore the Doctrine of Faith is to be preserved from the leaven of the Jewish Doctors, who thought that the observation of these Ceremonies was to be joined with the Gospel.

To which purpose the same Apostle saith, _Gal._ 5.2. _If you be circumcised, Christ shall profit you nothing,_ The reason whereof is this, The observers of Legal Ceremonies, or they that receive shadows now abolished, do in the prescribed distinction of meats, observation of Altars, Feasts, Jubilees, Holy water, Priests garments, and the like Ceremonies, really shew forth that the Sun of Righteousness is not yet risen, that Christ is nor yet come, that the Ceremonial Pedagogy is not yet abolished; but that still the time of shadows and signs, which were instituted only to prefigure Christ, until the time of Reformation. ...

For more, see David Dickson on the apostasy of reverting to the Jewish ceremonies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 17, 2022)

We had a gentleman in our church tell me that an acquaintance of his who is in the "Hebrew Roots Movement", tell him that they actually sacrificed a lamb at a service they had recently and he thought it was the greatest thing. I was dumbfounded.

Reactions: Wow 2


----------

